# All that "extra" skin?



## PatchonGSD

It doesnt look like it in most photos, but Balen has a lot of "extra" loose skin all over his body, especially around his neck. Is that normal? Will he grow into it or will it tighten as he gets older?


----------



## GSDGunner

Interesting. Gunner has a lot of extra skin around his neck. You see it most when he is sitting and it bunches up. He also has it on his under belly, which makes him look heavier than he is.

I doubt there is anything to tighten it up but I'll be interested to hear what people have to say about this.

Here's a picture that shows his extra skin.


----------



## Nigel

Tuke has this, it looks similar to Gunners picture.


----------



## ponyfarm

We have it too! I don't think its desirable..sigh..oh well. He is pretty much perfect in every other way..and I bet Balen is too!


----------



## PatchonGSD

ponyfarm said:


> We have it too! I don't think its desirable..sigh..oh well. He is pretty much perfect in every other way..*and I bet Balen is too*!


LOL I actually like to rub that extra neck skin, lol. its almost as good as having a stress ball in your hand-and of course Balen loves it too. I was just curious about it. I've also noticed that some dogs the extra that looks like it wraps around the neck, and Balen, who has two "lines" down his neck. 


This is an older picture and he looks much better now, but still has the same neck skin.


----------



## wildo

-A dog whose skin stays tight to their body, tight to the muscling, is referred to as "dry" 
-A dog whose skin hangs loose on their body, not tight to the frame or muscling, is referred to as "wet"

Now, there might be a cutoff point if, for example, your GSD looks like a shar pei. That might just be referred to as extra skin, haha!

[edit]- here is a discussion of dry vs wet (in spite of the thread title): http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/185709-front-angulation-working-lines-5.html


----------



## ponyfarm

wildo said:


> -A dog whose skin stays tight to their body, tight to the muscling, is referred to as "dry"
> -A dog whose skin hangs loose on their body, not tight to the frame or muscling, is referred to as "wet"
> 
> Now, there might be a cutoff point if, for example, your GSD looks like a shar pei. That might just be referred to as extra skin, haha!
> 
> [edit]- here is a discussion of dry vs wet (in spite of the thread title): http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/185709-front-angulation-working-lines-5.html


LOL!!!! Now that made me laugh...but , Max isnt that bad..yet!


----------



## PatchonGSD

wildo said:


> -A dog whose skin stays tight to their body, tight to the muscling, is referred to as "dry"
> -A dog whose skin hangs loose on their body, not tight to the frame or muscling, is referred to as "wet"
> 
> Now, there might be a cutoff point if, for example, your GSD looks like a shar pei. That might just be referred to as extra skin, haha!
> 
> [edit]- here is a discussion of dry vs wet (in spite of the thread title): http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/185709-front-angulation-working-lines-5.html


LOL. Thanks for the link and definition!


----------



## Scarlettsmom

It's harder to see it on a coatie. Actually, Scarlett does not have the extra skin.


----------



## Wolfgeist

It's what I affectionately call "battle scruff"... it's mostly a boy thing. I love to grab hand fulls of Hunter's neck and smoosh him.


----------



## Cheerful1

I love to grab the scruff of Joey's neck and rub him. Thinking that's what his mama would have done.


----------



## zivagirl

wildo said:


> -A dog whose skin stays tight to their body, tight to the muscling, is referred to as "dry"
> -A dog whose skin hangs loose on their body, not tight to the frame or muscling, is referred to as "wet"
> 
> Now, there might be a cutoff point if, for example, your GSD looks like a shar pei. That might just be referred to as extra skin, haha!
> 
> [edit]- here is a discussion of dry vs wet (in spite of the thread title): http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/185709-front-angulation-working-lines-5.html


Then, Bethsheba is damp. LOL


----------



## Zeeva

Do you think the collar causes it? Zeeva has it too and I always thought it was because of the collar?


----------



## Loneforce

I always thought that loose skin was battle protection for them. Kinda like built in armor.


----------



## zivagirl

Where I come from, we used to say (of 'wet' dogs) that their Jammie's were too big.


----------



## Liesje

Nikon has it on his neck, but he's not a "wet" dog, at least not if you take into account his movement, coat (not as plush as most WGSL), ligaments, and musculature. I actually like how it frames his head. He doesn't have loose or droopy lips.


----------



## Soraha the flopppy dog

PatchonGSD said:


> It doesnt look like it in most photos, but Balen has a lot of "extra" loose skin all over his body, especially around his neck. Is that normal? Will he grow into it or will it tighten as he gets older?










my dog has the floppy skin too, i even slipped on her skin too. But shes so different


----------



## WNGD

8 year old thread. I think most of those dogs are no longer with us (as well as the posters to this site)


----------

